# Swedish: out there



## maskros

Hi, I need help translating this sentence into Swedish:
"The world of Antony is out there, full of sunshine."
So far I have given it a try and this is my translation:
"Världen av Antony är på annan plats, full av solsken."

The context of "out there" is this: you are a reserved person and your world is closeted, that is you allow very few people to step in. You look at your world as dark, deep and mysterious. Meanwhile Antony belongs to another world. His world is exactly the opposite of yours. Here the girl is standing in a dark room with a window overlooking a bright space and she is imagining her Antony standing out there.

So I really need help with the phrase "out there". "Elsewhere" or "in another place" sounds ok, but it might not be what I'm looking for.
Please help and thank you.

P.S: Oh, and if my translation is grammatically incorrect, could you please correct it for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cevita

> "Världen av Antony är på annan plats, full av solsken."


In nordic languages we don't have an equal for the english sentence sturcture *(non) of (noun)*. The only equal example I can think of is "Konung av Sverige" (king of Sweden), but you can't use it with people's names. When you say "varlden av Antony" it translates back as "antony of world". It doesn't make sense, but i don't know the gramatical rules that explain why.


----------



## hanne

> Antony sin värld är där ute, full av solsken.


This looks distinctly Norwegian to me, I'd like to hear what the Swedes say on that. I'll put my money on "Antonys värld" instead.
I'd also suppose that därute should be in one word, at least that's a classical mistake in Danish.


----------



## Södertjej

maskros said:


> "Världen av Antony är på annan plats, full av solsken."


Ok, I got a bit lost in the context, out there is normally "där ute" and I'm not sure you can convey all you say with a simple "därute" (which is simply out there). What you wrote in Swedish was Antony's world is somewhere else, so you could say

Antonys värld är därute (out there)  
Antonys värld är någon annanstans (in another place).

Full of sunshine: Literally "full av solljus" but maybe you could say "out in the sun" "ute i solen", to stress the idea of not being in the dark and out. 

So all I can come up with is:

Antonys värld is någon annanstans, ute i solen.

I'm afraid your text calls for a more poetical translation than a literal one so probably some other forum members with the soul of a poet will be able to provide a much better option.

Världen av Antony translated into English, word for word, would be "The world of Antony", not "Antony of the world" (en at the end of the word means the, as you probably know), there's no reason for that change in the word order. But the thing is we don't say it that way in Swedish so we'd just say Antonys värld, literally (and obviously) Antony's world.

And sometimes you can use the noun av noun structure, even if it's not common, in expressions like "massor av xxxx (noun)" (lots of whatever). However that's another question and I wouldn't want to open a double discussion on the same thread.


cevita said:


> Antony sin värld.


Sorry, that wasn't very Swedish.


----------



## cevita

> Världen av Antony translated into English, word for word, would be "The world of Antony", not "Antony of the world" (en at the end of the word means the, as you probably know), there's no reason for that change in the word order. But the thing is we don't say it that way in Swedish so we'd just say Antonys värld, literally (and obviously) Antony's world.



What I attempted to do was to change the word order to clarify how wrong it (varld av antony) sounds in Swedish. I am sorry if it brought more confusion. 



> Sorry, that wasn't very Swedish.



Looks like my Swedish skills are poorer than I thought. It's a good thing you corrected me and gave the correct answer. I'll but out of the Swedish threads from now on, to avoid giving wrong answers!


----------



## hanne

cevita said:


> I'll but out of the Swedish threads from now on, to avoid giving wrong answers!


If you just make clear that you're replying from a Norwegian point of view, and make that reservation, I don't think it's a problem. I do it myself all the time (so if anybody thinks I shouldn't, now is the time to shout ).
I just think it's important that the asker knows s/he should probably wait for confirmation.

[/ot, but where else can we post these things? it's not only written for cevita, so pm isn't optimal...]


----------



## maskros

Thank you all for your help. And Cevita, you don't have to feel bad about it not being very Swedish. At least thanks to you I have learned that "noun av noun" is not common in Swedish. And thanks Södertejej for your being very helpful


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

hanne said:


> If you just make clear that you're replying from a Norwegian point of view, and make that reservation, I don't think it's a problem. I do it myself all the time (so if anybody thinks I shouldn't, now is the time to shout ).
> I just think it's important that the asker knows s/he should probably wait for confirmation.
> 
> [/ot, but where else can we post these things? it's not only written for cevita, so pm isn't optimal...]


I agree with Hanne - there are so many cases where the syntax is the same in all three languages, Swe/No/Da, and as long as you make it clear what your native language is, it shouldn't really be a problem. As mentioned above, we usually add a disclaimer, such as "wait for the natives to confirm this.." or whatever, if we're not 100% certain. We've even had threads explaining Icelandic issues using examples from the other Nordic languages! 

Don't worry - post away!

I also like the way I'm picking up a bit of Danish and Norwegian grammar in the process, the former being particularly helpful for my day trips to Copenhagen! 

/Wilma


----------



## JeanJean

Out there could be translated in this case to: Ligger för hans fötter.


----------

